# North Platte River near Guernsey WY, advice?



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

crickets


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I can recommend an outfitter on that river but no diy.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Have fished it below Alcova to govt bridge. Some big fish in that stretch. Browns and bows. Can wade below Alcova Dam for few hundred yards, then becomes pvt. land. In Wyoming, bottom of river is considered private if land bordering is private. Even dropping an anchor is considered trespassing if you're floating. Never fished around Guernsey.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

WillW said:


> I can recommend an outfitter on that river but no diy.


Thanks, I think it'll pretty much be me trying to fish in the afternoons after work, but it would be good to know in case I end up back out there for a longer stretch (likely).


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

eightwt said:


> Have fished it below Alcova to govt bridge. Some big fish in that stretch. Browns and bows. Can wade below Alcova Dam for few hundred yards, then becomes pvt. land. In Wyoming, bottom of river is considered private if land bordering is private. Even dropping an anchor is considered trespassing if you're floating. Never fished around Guernsey.


10-4 Thanks, I'll most likely be flying into Casper so I may be able to give it a shot.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

Greyrocks
Glendo 
Big Mac (Lake McConaughey)

Are the close reservoirs.


Big Mac has kick ass wipers, and some the fattest trout you'll ever see below the dam.

You'll have to google the others.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

There is some also fairly accessible water to fish near Casper if you want to fish on your fly in and out days. Was pretty grassy in some of the river which made it a little tricky to get to fishy spots at times, but still plenty of fish to be had. Quick google will catch you up on the spots I speak of, nothing to secret.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes it is tough diy as already stated. And the ranchers have a zero tolerance policy, because someone ruined it , as usual.


----------

